# Best Oil for 389 Tri Power



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Ready for my first oil change in my 66 tri power. I was told not to use just any oil. WHat's the best for this engine?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

you will get a hundred different suggestions on what oil and weights to use. just make sure you use 1 bottle of ZDDPLUS oil additive with every oil change to make your oil have an SF rating to protect your cam n lifters. Im a Pennzoil guy using 10w-40 in my 389. NOT synthetic, but that's just me.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Try BradPenn High Performance. Already formulated for engines without cat. converters. No additives to worry about.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Brad Penn Oil*



ibarbuckle said:


> Try BradPenn High Performance. Already formulated for engines without cat. converters. No additives to worry about.



I agree with this.

When I had my all-original 389 in my 66 rebuilt, it was done by the gentleman that built the winning engine for the 2002 Daytona 500. He worked for Bill Davis Racing until such time as the team was shut down. After that, he opened his own shop and started building (and rebuilding) engines for muscle cars, hot rods, street rods and classic cars.

He _highly_ recommended the Brad Penn oil and used Brad Penn for the break-in oil.

Here's a link to their website : Welcome!

I have *no affiliation* with Brad Penn, but there is a lot of good information on their website. They operate the former Kendall / Amalie Refinery in Bradford, PA.

As mentioned earlier, their oil has ZDDP, essential to engines like our 389.:smile2:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with these folks - Brad Penn. Matt


----------



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks all!! Brad Penn it is!


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Amsoil Z-Rod is another one; I run that and Brad Penn in my vintage vehicles. The Amsoil has some very good corrosion inhibitors in it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wajman (May 7, 2015)

I am in the same situation with how to work with this GTO I recently bought. The manual indicates that the tri-power should use only 30 weight. This is not easy to find anymore. Can a multi-grade be used and what weight should it be?


----------



## John Strewe (May 19, 2014)

I think that everyone has their own idea but let me add my 2 cents worth. If the manufacturer states 10w30, then use it. I've been using Castrol GTX High Mileage for years with no problems. I substitute a quart with Marvel Mystery Oil (its been around for a long long time), change the filter and add ZDDP. For about the last 10 years I've used a filter magnet-it attaches to the filter and traps microscopic metal from moving around the engine. It's called Filter Mag. Just go online and read about it. Good luck!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

10w30 with a ZDDP additive is just fine. I too agree that the Brad Penn oil is excellent. Been running Rotella in mine for years, though. The main thing is to not use racing oil, and to stay away from 20/50. Racing oil is not formulated for street use (missing the additive package) and 20/50 is too thick for non-worn-out engines.


----------

